# Ontario to recognize military driver’s permits for equivalence



## The Bread Guy (19 Jun 2015)

From the provincial Info-machine:


> Ontario is making it easier for Canadian military personnel and veterans to exchange their military driver's licence for a number of Ontario driver's licences.
> 
> Starting July 1, Department of National Defence (DND) 404 military driver's permits will become recognized equivalents for a number of Ontario commercial and passenger licences.
> 
> ...


News release also attached in case link doesn't work for you.


----------



## McG (19 Jun 2015)

Manitoba was the first to do this.  There are now a few provinces that offer equivalency.


----------



## RedcapCrusader (19 Jun 2015)

I wonder if the Alberta MOT recognizes the 404... Interesting.


----------



## Tibbson (19 Jun 2015)

I was in a meeting with the TpT HQ types and was informed that eventually the hope is that CAF members will not have to obtain civilian drivers licenses and can eventually drive seamlessly in Canada with only their 404s.  Seems like a good idea to me since I fail to see why it can't be accepted at par.


----------



## medicineman (19 Jun 2015)

MCG said:
			
		

> Manitoba was the first to do this.  There are now a few provinces that offer equivalency.



It's a pity that Manitoba can't do the same thing with regular licenses...it was easier getting my security clearance than my MB DL - I honestly felt like I had a colonoscopy by the time I finally got it.

MM


----------



## Spring_bok (19 Jun 2015)

I doubt you will ever be exempt having a provincial drivers license.  It is a form of taxation.


----------



## PuckChaser (20 Jun 2015)

Wonder if they'll look at equivalences for driver instr/examiner. Would get a lot of people cheaper car insurance.


----------



## Spencer100 (23 Jun 2015)

Ontario to recognize military’s A/Z-equivalent driver’s permits 


June 22, 2015 
 by Truck News 


TORONTO, Ont. — Beginning in July, the province of Ontario will recognize Department of National Defence (DND) 404 driver’s permits, allowing such licence-holders to more easily transition into the private sector and commercial driving jobs.

Manitoba and Quebec already recognize the DHD 404 permit for licence equivalency. Ontario conducted an extensive review of DND licensing standards and found the militario training and testing requirements meet or exceed Ontario’s standards.

This means, a driver who was qualified to operate heavy-duty vehicles in the military will have that licence recognized by Ontario. Knowledge and road tests will be waived, but the licence-holder will still have to pass a vision test, meet medical standards, satisfy identification requirements and pay a fee.

“Ontario is proud to support the brave men and women who dedicate themselves to serving and protecting our country. We’re honoured to stand with organizations like Helmets to Hardhats and help serving members and veterans transition to civilian life and employment,” announced Steven Del Duca, Minister of Transportation.

The Ontario trucking industry welcomed the development.

“The Ontario Trucking Association (OTA) has always had a strong relationship with the Canadian military. Today’s announcement by Ontario’s Minister of Transportation Steven Del Duca represents an innovative way to integrate military personal into the trucking industry as they transition into civilian life,” said David Bradely, OTA CEO and president.


----------



## LoKe (10 Aug 2015)

Bumping this thread with a question.

Which licenses does this apply to?  Is it strictly commercial vehicle, or could someone with LSVW/LUVW obtain a full G class license?

I'm planning on calling Service Ontario tomorrow, but I'd rather not waste their time (or mine on hold) if someone already knows.

Thanks!


----------



## dapaterson (10 Aug 2015)

Thirty seconds on Google:

http://www.ontario.ca/laws/regulation/r15144?_ga=1.204445136.1334033725.1439250452

http://www.ontario.ca/laws/regulation/r15145?_ga=1.204445136.1334033725.1439250452



> (1) A resident of Ontario who applies for a Class A, C, D, F or G driver’s licence and, if applicable, an air brake endorsement to that licence and pays the prescribed fee is not required to take the applicable examinations under clauses 15 (1) (a) to (d) and subsection 15 (2) of Ontario Regulation 340/94 (Drivers’ Licences) made under the Act if,
> 
> (a) the applicant is the holder or former holder of a DND 404 permit of an equivalent class with, if applicable, an air brake endorsement or certification that authorizes the operation of a motor vehicle equipped with air brakes, or a combination of such a vehicle and towed vehicles;
> 
> ...


----------



## LoKe (11 Aug 2015)

Thanks for the information!

Can you please tell me what you searched for in order to yield those results?  I honestly looked and thought I was being thorough with my search terms but didn't find anything with exception to news relating to the new rule.

*EDIT:* Of course, I just now searched for "ontario.ca 404 to g license" and found the answer you provided.  I believe I was initially searching for "ontario, 404 to civilian license", "ontario, military to civilian license", and other terms that didn't properly word what I was looking for.

Thanks again!


----------



## George Wallace (11 Aug 2015)

LoKe said:
			
		

> Thanks for the information!
> 
> Can you please tell me what you searched for in order to yield those results?  I honestly looked and thought I was being thorough with my search terms but didn't find anything with exception to news relating to the new rule.



Use Google by entering "army.ca, key words " and you should find things quicker.


----------



## LoKe (11 Aug 2015)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Use Google by entering "army.ca, key words " and you should find things quicker.


I did try that, even specified a date after June 2015 to find more current information, and never hit the result I was looking for.  Apparently my Google skills are weaker than I initially thought.


----------

